# Fakahatchee 16



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this boat. I might be taking a look at her soon. Designed by Doug Wright Jr.

http://infusionmarine.com/Fakahatchee.html


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

That is a great looking hull design for EC and Chokoloskee waters, not so sure about the 5" draft claim though.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like a native american curse word.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I really like the deck, the hull is not all that attractive. That platform, is the most hidious piece of welded aluminum I've ever laid my eyes on.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

does 50mph with a 90 seem possible and 5inch draft.. seems like some sales exaggeration.maybe not??
otherwise seems like a descent boat


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with the above that the cockpit and deck look nice. The chine makes me cringe though. Looks noisy. I'm guessing that it is designed more for speed not stealth given the other models of boats they sell. Speed seems to be more important to many people so maybe they will do well with it. My initial reaction is it is not the boat for me but I can still appreciate it.

Swamp


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I think thats a really pretty boat.
It may not be a quiet tactical poling skiff, but i bet you that chine will keep you very dry and eat a chop. 
I like the big rounded bow, the layout and the 2 tone.
Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool boat, crazy name but a cool boat!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

That boat looks like it would do pretty good around the marshes around here. We dont really have to get super duper skinny like you florida guys and it seems like it would help out crossing the open water between broken marsh on those windy days..

I however do think the poling platform could look better along with the console, it looks too plain for me with the sharp edges...maybe go with a more rounded look to match the rest of the cockpit/deck and leave the sharp stuff for the exterior of the hull...I'd drive it...beats the boat I own now


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All I know about that new hull is what their pictures show and that picture of the fuel tank and battery wiring setup worries me....

My own hull has dual batteries under a coffin cover right in front of an aluminum fuel tank.... But the setup that I went with all those years ago (my old Maverick is a bit over 24 years old now - and has seen some hard usage *understatement*) has proven pretty durable. I would never have batteries next to a fuel tank without a partition of some sort (before a battery box or coffin cover) - and I would never, repeat never, allow electrical cables to be on top of any fuel tank, period. To put it mildly, that's not a very good idea at all since the pounding and vibration your wires will get in just normal use will have them banging on the edge of that tank.... The slightest fire on a a boat is very bad news. A sudden ignition next to or involving a fuel tank is the worst thing I can imagine (and I've had my share of disasters on one boat or another since I started working on boats forty years ago.....).

What I'm worried about isn't a deal killer since there are certainly ways to do things differently in any skiff.... Any time you see wiring laid out the way that picture shows it... you've got a problem that needs fixing..... (in my case electrical cables were routed around the side of the fuel tank and I made very certain there were chafing guards at any contact points with bulkheads where insulation on wires might be compromised over time.....).

Hope this provides some food for thought. One other item that folks noticed on this setup was the sharp chine edges. That setup should be very dry riding - but probably a bit noisy when poling in a chop... On the other hand nice round chines are great when poling but you might need a wetsuit when running. All of that design business is always a trade-off. You don't get one feature without giving up something else - no matter what the boat's designer says....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I wish them luck ...

3 locations to support by producing "niche" boats ???

100 mph boat ....ready for your 16 year old ...


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Went back and checked out the battery/wiring/fuel tank, that looks like an accident waiting to happen....looks like it would be easy to make a divider and re-route the wiring but I wouldnt buy a boat new with things going on like that...makes you question everything else going on


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

dispo.... all I can add is "amen".


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

well if all the complaints are about hull slap and the easily solved battery cable issue, I am going to look into the boat.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

It could be a pretty good boat despite those things, just gotta find out more about it, maybe ask about hull layup and other details...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't have a problem with there being no divider, but the wires should be routed a different way.


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

> Went back and checked out the battery/wiring/fuel tank, that looks like an accident waiting to happen....looks like it would be easy to make a divider and re-route the wiring but I wouldnt buy a boat new with things going on like that...makes you question everything else going on


Did Shallow Water Customs do the rigging on this boat? Believe I saw on the site they did--if so, those guys usually rig things top notch...


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

i think they did


----------



## landone (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, Shallow Water did the rigging on the boat. The wires are sleeved, but not in the picture. A few Boat builders that we deal with run wires over fuel tanks. When the wiring comes out of a rigging tube it usually lays on top of as well as the extra wiring. Batteries are in a sealed starboard box and are not touching the tank. If you have not seen the boat in person or have been on a test ride, then you do not know the performance of the boat.
Quote  "I would never have batteries next to a fuel tank without a partition of some sort (before a battery box or coffin cover) - and I would never, repeat never, allow electrical cables to be on top of any fuel tank, period.  To put it mildly, that's not a very good idea at all since the pounding and vibration your wires will get in just normal use will have them banging on the edge of that tank....  The slightest fire on a a boat is very bad news.  A sudden ignition next to or involving a fuel tank is the worst thing" THEY ARE NOT TOUCHING THE TANK! And if the wiring was done right and everything is tight then there should be no issues.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

heck i think the poling platform looks great, sure looks better than hewes old platforms that were nothing but 4 straight tubes sticking up attached to a lid :. the 50 mph sounds a little over rated though i think i would definitely have to take a ride with my gps and see it with my own 2 eyes to believe it otherwise its a sharp looking boat


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I really like that skiff. It's a bit too pricey for me, but it looks fantastic.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

They've got a decent looking skiff but this is whats got my panties in a wad









They need to keep that high speed crap in open water...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Shallow Water does tight work. They did an incredible job on our NMZ Gheenoe a couple years back. 

However with that said it is very understandable how based on that picture folks can have some concern. 

Thanks for the clarification Bob!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I still do not like batteries next to a fuel tank or wires running over a tank .Shivers me timbers!

I am wondering if there needs to be a ventilation system or blower up there?


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> I agree with the above that the cockpit and deck look nice.  The chine makes me cringe though.  Looks noisy.  I'm guessing that it is designed more for speed not stealth given the other models of boats they sell.  Speed seems to be more important to many people so maybe they will do well with it.  My initial reaction is it is not the boat for me but I can still appreciate it.
> 
> Swamp


x2on the chine not sure why people think you can just slap a poling platform on a random hull and think it suddenly becomes a flats fishing machine


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Im the owner of the first one, if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> <snip> *catastrophically different* <snip>


That sounds ominous. Care to explain?


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe I should not have used the word "catastrophic". But the boats been sold already and is being put together, he was just over my house last night looking at my skiff. Taking him out for a sea trial next week. 

I dont believe a lot of these boats will be made, from working at Infusion for several months the main source of income is not building and selling flats boats.


----------



## JoeA (Nov 28, 2012)

I purchased the Fakahatchee 16 and am waiting for it to be completed.  My batteries will be in the center console to allow for better use of the forward space. It's a great looking boat and I'm really looking forward to using it.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Congrats! Looking forward to pics and a report....


----------



## JoeA (Nov 28, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Cum-Stik - did you take deliery yet? I am intrested in how well the boat poles and if it's quiet


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Cum-Stik - did you take deliery yet? I am intrested in how well the boat poles and if it's quiet


 ;D LMBO!!!


----------



## JoeA (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm waiting for Bob's Machine Shop to put a low water pickup put on the motor. And Shallow Water Customs to install a Minn Kota Riptide ST 80 with the I-Pilot on it first. It will probably be done after Christmas.


----------

